# Best Surf Lure



## Grungeonthebeach (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm sure this has been done before in the history of 2cool, but here goes anyway...

If you only had one lure to throw in the surf, what would it be? And what line would you use?

Me-Johnson sprite silver spoon, 17lb fluorocarbon.


----------



## Mottled Duck (Dec 3, 2016)

Shrimptails with 1/4 ounce heads

12 lb mono


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Pink/silver mirodine !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

DOA Shrimp


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

DSL on 3/8 oz head & braid


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

MirrOlure 51MR.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Had some epic days with a Gold spoon.


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Pink over gold 1/2oz rattle trap, 30lb braid to 30lb mono leader

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fun thinking about a surf wade on the first of February. It was always exciting when a big skitterwalk was working. Line, 30 pound braid, about 3 feet of 20 pound fluorocarbon leader and hope the sharks leave it alone.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Another vote for a Sprite spoon, or shrimp tails on 1/4 oz jig heads, maybe a DOA, or a clown Mirror-o-lure, and some other ones. I can't get it down to one.
Okay, a gold spoon.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

spoons


----------



## txhornet (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes if I was stranded on a island with one choice of lure, it would be a gold spoon


----------



## LA_Cox (Apr 6, 2015)

Eddie Douglas Special is about the only thing I throw in the surf. After getting those **** treble hooks stuck in my hands the past two (2) seasons I went to single hooks.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Brady said:


> Shrimptails with 1/4 ounce heads
> 
> 12 lb mono


Not only in the surf but everywhere else.


----------



## Mottled Duck (Dec 3, 2016)

txhornet55 said:


> Yes if I was stranded on a island with one choice of lure, it would be a gold spoon


I would agree if I was stranded somewhere and only had one lure. A spoon or hard plastic doesn't have to be replaced after catching several fish like a shrimptail does.

But if i had to use only one lure from this point forward it would be a shrimptail with a 1/4 ounce jighead.

Best lure ever for inshore salt water species.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Pink & chrome she dog if the current and waves arenâ€™t strong. When it is strong your paddle tail wants to swim sideways, thatâ€™s when I go to a Big Nasty plastic due to the profile being flush. Normally keep a spoon pre tied with a wire leader & swivel in case the Mackâ€™s and blues show up.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Whatever the ladyfish will leave alone.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

karstopo said:


> Whatever the ladyfish will leave alone.


LOL!


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Its odd. Spoons always lead these polls but I seldom see people throwing them .

Id take am 808 nose job mirrolure as long as I had an unlimited supply


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

I'm partial to a silver spoon over gold but either will work. The spoons are winning right now at the surfside jetties, Spanish and Jacks are hitting them hard!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Catch 2000


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Hogie Shrimptails Suffix Braid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Mirrodines for me


----------



## chunkeymonkeee (Jan 5, 2014)

Solodaddio said:


> Pink & chrome she dog if the current and waves arenâ€™t strong. When it is strong your paddle tail wants to swim sideways, thatâ€™s when I go to a Big Nasty plastic due to the profile being flush. Normally keep a spoon pre tied with a wire leader & swivel in case the Mackâ€™s and blues show up.


What size wire do you use?


----------

